# Blue betta baby's



## Lilalein (Nov 11, 2015)

So, I have quite the story to tell. About half a year ago I started getting interested in bettas. After reading about them and watching many, many videos, I purchaised a few bettas. I wanted to start breeding them as well. The purchaise was a few months ago. I bought 1 red plakat female, a blue plakat female and a blue male (spadetail?) I was hoping you could help me defining their genes and colors. 

So, I immediately found out that the red female (no name yet) is very agressive and doesn't want to be bred (with this male, maybe another).

I tried breeding the blues, but it never came to the embrace. The breeder I bought them from is one of local's best breeders, so I visited him and he gave me a lot of information. After this, the spawning succeeded but the male ate all of the eggs. I allowed the fish to recover for 3 weeks then tried again. Nothing happened. Another recovery for a week and then the real story begins! (sorry for the long post!).

So on the evening of friday the 13th I put the female in a breeding box inside the male's tank so they could see each other. I tried putting them together on saturday but the male was too enthousiastic and chased the female away. Oh by the way, the male is called Sylvester and the female Kylie. So I put the female back in the breeding box but forgot to put the lid on it. Apparently it didn't matter, Kylie decided she wanted to make babies. So on sunday the 15th I came to feed them in the morning, only to find an exhausted female and a bubblenest full of eggs. But the nest was tiny! I put Kylie back in her own tank and made myself breakfast. When I came back Sylvester ate more than half of the eggs! I took him out and put him in another tank. I put the eggs in a small breeding box, put them in a big box as well as the tank from the male, this one had the heater in it so it kept all three tanks warm at the same time. 

The eggs hatched on the night from sunday to morning and during the rest of monday. And OMG the babies are so tiny and cute!

Now it starts being funny. When scooping out Sylvester apparently I also scooped out a few eggs. The hatched on the bottom of his tank and he made them a new bubble nest. So there are appr. 5 bettas taken care of by Sylvester and 50-100 are on their own in a larger tank (after hatching I released the babies from the breeding box because there was not much water and oxygen in it). 

Right now, a few of the babies are swimming around but most of them still hang on the surface or lay on the bottom. Is the laying on the bottom a bad thing? They still are all alive.

Picture time:

Kylie, her fins are a bit torn after breeding but she eats well and is very active









Sylvester taking care of is little ones. I can't take a descent picture from him now since he is not in a glass tank. This one is made from above. Better picture will come in a few days.









The setup. In the middle tank is Sylvester and his few. In it is a DIY sponge filter powered on air, but the airstring is now in de tank with the little ones. I switch this every now and often. 










Siblings! I can already see difference, some of them are darker then others.









All help is welcome so if you have any tips, give them to me!


----------



## Lilalein (Nov 11, 2015)

Update: a few fry died, but the rest of them is now swimming around the tank. I have no idea how much there are but at least 50.


----------

